# Atomic sub on fire in Murmansk



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

No radiation leaks they say: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-16357000


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I've heard that before somewhere.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

sparkie2182 said:


> I've heard that before somewhere.


(Applause)
And me too! Chernoble didnt leak either did it ... Much


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

And a few more Billyboy......

Windscale springs to mind, for example.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windscale_fire

A place so popular in the public awareness, it was renamed to Sellafield.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

And our Pacific neighbors at Fukushima Sparkie. Normal levels there they said.


----------



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

latest news states hull still burning!!!


----------

